# Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute. Ich brauche Hilfe bei der Suche nach tollen Wolfsbarschrevieren. Wo muss ich wann hin, um sie zu fangen. Am besten irgendwo in DK, wo man auch mit dem Kajak raus kann. 

Köder wahrscheinlich wie beim Mefofischen? Kleine bis mittlere Wobbler??? 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Schleppangeln erfolgreich ist. Ich habe noch keinerlei Erfahungen mit dem WB. Auf was muss ich mich einstellen???

Danke für die Infos #h#h#h


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Bei Youtube gibt es dazu ein paar sehenswerte Videos. Sylt ist auf alle Fälle einen Versuch wert. Auch mit Kayak. Saison ist im Spätsommer.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Danke. Dann werde ich mal YouTuben... Sylt in der Hauptsaison??? Ohaaa


----------



## Tino (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Wenn der TS nichts dagegen hat,Klinke ich mich mal hier mit ein und frage in die Runde ,wer Angelreisen zum Wolfsbarschangeln mit Guiding anbietet?

Vielleicht hat der oder der andere einen Tip oder macht es sogar selbst oder kennt jemand kompetenten.


Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Immer ran mit den Fragen... Ich will ja nicht nur für mich Infos haben ....


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Die Nordseeinseln werden jedes Jahr besser; Norderney, Baltrum,...
Fangmonate sind dort Juni-September.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Holland hat gute Bestände.

Europort, Zoutelande bis Domburg, Oosterschelde.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Also YouTube hat mir nicht so geholfen. Tolle Filme ohne nennenswerte Infos.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Nach Holland wollte ich nicht fahren...


----------



## Freelander (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Nach Holland wollte ich nicht fahren...


 
Wieso nicht??Erst in die Coffeeshop's und dann die Wölfe suchen.....


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Ich will ja nicht, dass Du Heimweh bekommst lol....


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

BissClips war da schon besser mit den Infos, aber nur kleine Infos von Baltrum..... Gibt es da nicht noch mehr gute Gebiete...


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Freelander schrieb:


> Wieso nicht??Erst in die Coffeeshop's und dann die Wölfe suchen.....



In die Coffeeshops darfste doch als Deutscher nicht mehr... :g


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Ich will nicht shoppen... Ich will angeln lol


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Willst ja nicht nahc Holland, da waren aber auch viele Kayaks unterwegs, da gibts sogar ne Kayakvermietung um die Ecke:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225357

Wölfe gabs auch..


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

So weit wollte ich nicht reisen. EIGENTLICH lol


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Bei Bas kriegste halt immer aktuelle Infos von direkt vor Ort.
Ich fands klasse und für mich ists näher als Sylt..


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Die Zeelandbrücke ist leider 525 km von mir entfernt. Das werde ich mir nicht antun. Dafür ist Sylt dichter !


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

ääätsch ;-)


----------



## Immer Schneider (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Der Angelführer Dänische Nordseeküste der Rapsbande enthält definitiv entsprechende Infos (Spots zw. Blavand u. Skagen) und vermutlich auch das spezielle Wolfsbarschbuch von Northguiding. 
Habe es selbst aber in den Bereichen noch nicht versucht.
Die Entfernungen sind doch besser, oder?


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Immer Schneider schrieb:


> Der Angelführer Dänische Nordseeküste der Rapsbande enthält definiti entsprechende Infos (Spots zw. Blavand u. Skagen) und vermutlich auch das spezielle Wolfsbarschbuch von Northguiding.
> Habe es selbst aber in den Bereichen noch nicht versucht.



Danke danach werde ich mal Ausschau halten... :vik:


----------



## Freelander (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> So weit wollte ich nicht reisen. EIGENTLICH lol



Ich auch nicht.
Zu de Käsköpp will ich nicht....:vik:


----------



## adlerfisch (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Hier ein Artikel über die Region Hanstholm 
http://www.ruteundrolle.de/images/ruro/reviere/daenemark/11_03_wolfsbarsch/11_03_wolfsbarsch.pdf.

Langerhuse/Thyborön/DK
http://www.norwegen-angelforum.net/showthread.php/38399-Wolfsbarsche-vor-Langerhuse-Thyborön-DK

Wolfsbarsch wird mittlerweile wohl bis Norwegen hoch gefangen und die ersten sind in der Ostsee gesichtet worden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

In der Ostsee vor der deutschen Küste sind auch schon Fangmeldungen vernommen worden. Allerdings sind das extrem seltene Zufallsfänge. 

Hoffentlich ist das erst der Anfang und es werden bald mehr.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Danke für die Hilfe!!!! Super Klasse!!!! Von mir aus können sie auch in WH oder auf Fehmarn ankommen....


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Wenn die Elbe noch ordentlich ausgebaggert wird und sich die Salzgrenze weiter verschiebt, dann sind die evtl. schneller in Hamburg als vor Fehmarn. #q


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das erst der Anfang und es werden bald mehr.



So war es auch mit den Makrelen!!! Das hat mich auch sehr gefreut!!!! Ich hätte schon Lust auf Wölfe am Hausstrand |kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



adlerfisch schrieb:


> Hier ein Artikel über die Region Hanstholm
> http://www.ruteundrolle.de/images/ruro/reviere/daenemark/11_03_wolfsbarsch/11_03_wolfsbarsch.pdf.




Zitat:

"Ideal
zum Fischen auf Wolfsbarsch
sind leichte ablandige Winde, also
aus östlichen Richtungen, dazu
knalliger Sonnenschein und
hohe Temperaturen."

Is klar,
wenn ich solche Tipps schon lese, weiß ich, was vom Rest des Artikels zu halten ist#d

@TE  Da du auf der Suche nach wirklich tollen Revieren zum Wolfsbarschangeln bist-Holland ist das naheliegendste Ziel ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Holland ist für mich zu weit. Fällt leider aus...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

moin, also auf baltrum stimmt es so!!!
gewitterluft ist noch besser, aber wenn es heiß ist, windstill, keine welle und rel klares wasser hat man fast ne garantie(jedenfalls wenn futterfisch in der gegend ist-leicht am federvieh zu sehen)

die ostfriesen inseln sollte man nicht unterschätzen!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Dann probier die Friesischen Inseln, aber da ist die Saison immer noch recht durchwachsen.
Und wenn du als Uferangler tagsüber erfolgreich sein willst, dann würde ich "knalligen Sonnenschein und leicht ablandige Winde" zum Baden nutzen. Geangelt wird bei bedecktem Wetter und rauer See!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



observer schrieb:


> moin, also auf baltrum stimmt es so!!!
> gewitterluft ist noch besser, aber wenn es heiß ist, windstill, keine welle und rel klares wasser hat man fast ne garantie(jedenfalls wenn futterfisch in der gegend ist-leicht am federvieh zu sehen)
> 
> die ostfriesen inseln sollte man nicht unterschätzen!



Dann lag das daran, daß ihr/bzw. die Vögel durch das Wetter den Futterfisch verorten konntet, da sind dann in der Regel auch Räuber. Ansonsten ist klares, unbewegtes Wasser in Ufernähe und strahlender Sonnenschein eher eine Grantie, um nichts zu fangen. Zumindest meine Erfahrungen und die diverser Spezis.


----------



## adlerfisch (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



			
				Sylverpasi;3818904Von mir aus können sie auch in WH oder auf Fehmarn ankommen....[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> sind doch schon da ,
> 
> allerdings
> "es einfacher ist, in der Kieler Bucht gezielt einen Steinbutt mit der Fliege zu fangen als einen Wolfsbarsch! "
> ...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

ruhiges wasser hat man zb auf baltrum auf grund der tide nie...|kopfkrat

ich fahre ja schon seit einigen jahren nach baltrum, und da läuft es unter den vorher genannten bedingungen am besten.
bei auflandigen winden sind die wellen oft viel zu stark, als das man sich auf den buhnen halten könnte...

auch beim brandungsfischen war das wetter ziemlich egal(wir haben bei sehr ruhigem wasser gefangen und bei welle abgeschneidert-und andersrum)

das wasser ist durch wind/welle/tide oft so trüb, dass man keine 20cm sicht hat und wenn ich von rel klarem wasser spreche meine ich sichttiefen von ca 50cm(klarer habe ich es dort noch nicht gesehen)

hier mal n schöner baltrum barsch


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



observer schrieb:


> das wasser ist durch wind/welle/tide oft so trüb, dass man keine 20cm sicht hat und wenn ich von rel klarem wasser spreche meine ich sichttiefen von ca 50cm(klarer habe ich es dort noch nicht gesehen)
> 
> hier mal n schöner baltrum barsch



Petri, schöner Barsch.
Das trübe Wasser erklärt dann wieder einiges. Sonnenschein per se muß nicht schlecht sein, klares Wasser in Verbindung damit jedoch fast immer. Ich kenne mich mit der Fischerei auf den Friesischen Inseln nicht aus, bis jetzt bloß Spiekeroog befischt, dafür bin ich seit zig Jahren in Holland/Frankreich/Irland auf WB unterwegs. Grad in Holland haben wir auch schon bei bestem Sommerwetter gut gefangen, aber dann herrschten zumindest leicht auflandiger Wind und angetrübtes Wasser mit Brandung. In Frankreich z.B., wo man in der Bretagne einen durschnittlichen Gezeitenhub von 5-6m hat, ist das Wasser bei ablandigem Wind und auflaufender Tide oft sehr klar, kommt dann noch Sonne hinzu, geht nichts. Grundsätzlich heißt eine alte Regel, frei übersetzt, aufgewühltes Wasser ist Wolfsbarschwasser.
Auf den Inseln werden halt im Schnitt sehr viele Fische bei bestem Sommerwetter gefangen weil das die Zeit ist, wo nun mal logischerweise sehr viele Urlaubsangler am Wasser sind, demzufolge kommt da auf die Menge der Fischer gesehen auch der ein oder andere gute Fisch bei rum, daraus kann man aber nicht zwangsläufig ableiten, daß das gute Bedingungen zum Barschangeln sind.
Gruß


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

nee, hab ich auch nur auf die inseln bezogen.
in holland/frankreich/irland sieht es ganz anders aus, ähnlich wie bei uns mit den mefos(da ist bewegtes, leicht trübes wasser ja auch meist am besten)

meine baltrumer kumpel(die herren der pension seepferdchen-auf einigen videos) befischen die barsche ja seit dem sie da sind.
im mai beginnen sie(aber nur sehr vereinzelte fänge gegn ende) und im september/oktober ist schluss.
und da läuft wirklich leichter ostwind(ablandig=wenig welle, trotzdem immer stark getrübtes wasser) und hitze am besten.
wir waren natürlich bei jedem wetter und zu allen zeiten unterwegs, aber typ sommerwetter war dort(und wahrscheinlich auch nur dort) am besten...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

@Observer

Bei trübem Wasser geht immer was.
Was an diesem R&R-Artikel schlichtweg von keiner Ahnung zeugt ist die pauschale Aussage, daß knalliger Sonneschein in Verbindung mit leicht ablandigem Wind, was unter diesen Umständen meist ein Garant für sehr sichtiges Wasser ist, daß ideale Wetter zum Barschangeln wäre. Auf das Revier bezogen müßte es heißen, daß man trotz strahlendem Sonnenschein und leicht ablandigem Wind fangen kann, weil das Wasser sehr trübe ist.
Gruß#h


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Wollte diese Jahr auch mal auf die Wölfe fischen. Wi bereits mehrfach geschrieben, gehts wohl in Holland besser, ist von hier aus auch deutlich näher. 

Wenn wir Rheinländer für die Meerforellen schon min. 500 KM fahren müssen, müssen wir beim Wolfsbarsch schon irgendwie belohnt werden. 

Werde dann den Kollegen hier mal kontaktieren: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3791410&postcount=4


----------



## Angler Hamburg (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

nimm dein kajak und :

auf der straße nach süden

in GR bis du nicht verkehrt: wolfsbarsch = lavraki

fange köderfische aus dem mittelwasser -keine grundfische- und benutze diese als köder.
biete sie auf dem grund an- entweder der wolfsbarsch haut dir die rute krumm, der aal oder aber auch der achtfüssler (oktapus). so hast du mehrere optionen auf fisch.

m.f.petri angler hamburg


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Angler Hamburg schrieb:


> nimm dein kajak und :
> 
> auf der straße nach süden
> 
> ...


 


Holland scheint ihm zu weit zu sein, dann bringst du GR
ins Spiel? |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

In Japan gibts auch welche. |bla:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> In Japan gibts auch welche. |bla:


 

Toller Witz, bei Kaufland in der TK-Truhe auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Was ist denn mit Wilhelmhaven, mit dem neuen Tiefseehafen?

Könnte ja zumindest von den äußeren Gegebenheiten her passen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Hey Leute vielen Dank für diese super Tips. Welcher Sommermonat ist denn der beste Monat? Juli/August?


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Baltrum ist ja nur 214 km von mir entfernt. Also Freelander... Was los??? Planung!!!!


----------



## Freelander (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Baltrum ist ja nur 214 km von mir entfernt. Also Freelander... Was los??? Planung!!!!



Ich plan dann mal Urlaub ein.....#6


----------



## Franky D (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Baltrum ist ja nur 214 km von mir entfernt. Also Freelander... Was los??? Planung!!!!


 
da kann ich nich ganz mithalten ber hab auch schon ein auge auf baltrum geworfen ;-)


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Franky D schrieb:


> da kann ich nich ganz mithalten ber hab auch schon ein auge auf baltrum geworfen ;-)



Da wäre doch Südholland deutlich näher für Dich. Bessere Fangaussichten inclusive.


----------



## Rosi (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Ich brauche Hilfe bei der Suche nach tollen Wolfsbarschrevieren. Wo muss ich wann hin, um sie zu fangen. Am besten irgendwo in DK, wo man auch mit dem Kajak raus kann.



Also ich hab jetzt nicht weiter gelesen, jedoch Kajak und Wolfis, das kannst du vergessen. Wolfsbarsch hat Schaum an den Flossen. Den fängst du nur, wenn sich die Witterung nicht für ein Kajak eignet. Also mitten im Schaum, am liebsten wo sich die Wellen brechen. Gern auch vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLV_hKMXj9c

gugg mal.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

nicht schlecht ,also gehts doch mit kajak.....
und sogar bei ententeich


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Danke Leute... Mal sehen, was da ne Woche kostet.... :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## HAL9000 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Sylt- Hörnum oder an den Tetrapoden!
Bock mit der Fliegenrute?

http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/ErlebnisberichtSylt072012.html


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Rosi schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt nicht weiter gelesen*, jedoch Kajak und Wolfis, das kannst du vergessen. Wolfsbarsch hat Schaum an den Flossen.* Den fängst du nur, wenn sich die Witterung nicht für ein Kajak eignet. Also mitten im Schaum, am liebsten wo sich die Wellen brechen. Gern auch vom Ufer aus.


 

Sorry Rosi, woher hast du denn dieses "Wissen" ???
Diese Aussage ist absoluter Unsinn.


----------



## Franky D (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> Sylt- Hörnum oder an den Tetrapoden!
> Bock mit der Fliegenrute?
> 
> http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/ErlebnisberichtSylt072012.html


 
geile sache


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Sylt im Sommer kann aber auch teuer werden. Da ist es dann schon eine Überlegung Wert, ob man nicht doch nach Holland fährt und ein besseres Revier, zum selben Preis, hat.

Möchte man abends aber noch mit der Schickeria von Sylt :q einen Trinken gehen, dann ist Sylt nicht schlecht.


----------



## adlerfisch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



HAL9000 schrieb:


> Sylt- Hörnum oder an den Tetrapoden!



Super Bericht.
Diesen Sommer waren vorher schon 2 Wochen Hörnum gebucht.


----------



## basslawine (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLV_hKMXj9c
> 
> gugg mal.



Sorry fürs mosern: 14 Stück pro Ausfahrt müssen sein oder?
Zuhause sitzt die Grossfamilie und hat HUNGER!
Da habe ich auf Norderney auch schon so ein paar spezis erlebt, mit ner Alditüte voll teils 30cm Wolfsbarsche ab in das 1-Zimmer Urlaubsappartment mit 6 Liter Gefrierfach. Würd mich wundern wenn nicht die Hälfte des Fangs am Nächsten Tag in der Biotonne landet.

Mit weniger Kochtopf-Industriefischern hätten relativ neu eingewanderte Fischarten wie der wolfsbarsch auch mal ne Chance, richtige Bestände aufzubauen.
Sicher ist Sylt zur Zeit der beste/bekannteste deutsche Hotspot, da die Schwärme (eher Rudel, da die Individuenanzahl eher klei ist)aber viel umherziehen und man sie, wenn sie denn in Beißlaune sind, dann auch rapide dezimieren kann, zurrt sich mir hier wieder der Hals zu.
Auch wenn zur Zeit noch davon ausgegangen wird daß das östlichste Wolfsbarschbrutgebiet in der Rheinmündung liegt, könnt ich mir vorstellen das Ems, Weser und Elbemündung in naher Zukunft (wenn nicht heimlich schon jetzt) im Zuge des Klimawandels eine ähnliche Bedeutung erringen könnten.

So wird das aber nichts, denn leider kriegen wir den Hals nicht voll genug!


So, denn mal los mit den gepfefferten Kontras (Spassverderber, Neidhammel.....)
 OT aus!


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Ich bin, was die Kochtopfangel Problematik angeht, voll auf deiner Seite. Das Video habe ich lediglich gepostet, um Rosis Post zu widerlegen.


----------



## basslawine (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich bin, was die Kochtopfangel Problematik angeht, voll auf deiner Seite. Das Video habe ich lediglich gepostet, um Rosis Post zu widerlegen.



War auch auf keinen Fall gegen Dich gemeint und ich habe Dein Post auch so verstanden!

Mit der Problematik schlagen sich auch die Engländer schon seit Jahren rum.
Die Sportangler versuchen Ihren besten Speisefisch nachhaltig zu beangeln, damit sie auch in Zukunft eine chance auf einen Wolf von der Küste haben und im Gegenzug gibt es mittlerweile einen halben Berufsstand von Nebenerwerbsfischern/anglern, die mit Stellnetzen und Rute und Rolle in den bekannten Wolfsbarsch Hotspots (meistens Schulen von Jungfischen etwas über 30 cm) echten Raubbau betreiben um damit gegen cash und unter der Hand Restaurants zu beliefern.
Bestimmte Küstenbereiche sind dort schon zeitweise gesperrt, damit der Bestand nicht allzu dezimiert wird, es hapert aber wieder an der Durchsetzung und man scheint damit auch ganz ordentlich Geld machen zu können.
In einem Buch ("Vier Fische") meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass z.B. in Griechenland die wolfsbarsche derart überfischt waren, dass die Fischer zu Sprengstoff (als Köder|kopfkrat) gegriffen haben und damit dem Bestand mehr oder weniger den Garaus gemacht haben.

Nicht das ich das jetzt vergleichen will:
Ich erinnere mich auch auf Norderney an ein Restaurant, die vor der Tür mit handgeangeltem Wolfsbarsch werben, das scheint da aber eine Einzelperson (schön mit Foto auf dem Werbeständer)zu sein. Ob das rechtlich erlaubt ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

So jetzt aber endgültig genug, entschuldigt die Störung, und tschüss!


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Obwohl ich die Videos, es gibt ja mehrere davon, insgesamt sehr gut finde ist die Strecke in der gemeinten Sequenz natürlich nicht so schön anzusehen. Daraus aber Rückschlüsse auf Biotonne und kommerzielle Vermarktung zu machen ist doch eine sehr gewagte Unterstellung. Ich kenn die Macher bzw. Fänger nicht aber es könnte sich durchaus auch um den Tagesfang von mehreren Anglern handeln und ich glaube auch nicht das solche Fänge dort täglich möglich sind. 
Davon mal ab kann man den Videos schon eine ganz Reihe von infos entnehmen. So viele Hafeneinfahrten, Ellenbogen und Wellenbrecher gibt es auf Sylt nämlich nicht. Das die beste Zeit nicht in den Winter sondern eher in die T-Shirt Saison fällt, ist ebenfalls nicht zu übersehen. Damit wären die Eingangs gestellten Fragen doch eigentlich schon beantwortet.

Grüße!


----------



## basslawine (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Findling schrieb:


> Obwohl ich die Videos, es gibt ja mehrere davon, insgesamt sehr gut finde ist die Strecke in der gemeinten Sequenz natürlich nicht so schön anzusehen. Daraus aber Rückschlüsse auf Biotonne und kommerzielle Vermarktung zu machen ist doch eine sehr gewagte Unterstellung. ...



Ich berichte hier nur meine Meinung und unterstelle den Videomachern rein gar nichts. 
Die Strecke halte ich für unverantwortlich gross, and thats it.
Betrachte es einfach als Kommentar.

...und : das Video ist schön gemacht und anzuschauen und gibt wie du auch erwähnst ein paar gute Anhaltspunkte zur Wolfsbarschangelei auf Sylt.

Ich hoffe wir alle können in Zukunft häufiger den ein oder anderen Wolf anlanden, um ihn anschließend genüsslich zu verzehren.


----------



## dido_43 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Rosi schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt nicht weiter gelesen, jedoch Kajak und Wolfis, das kannst du vergessen. Wolfsbarsch hat Schaum an den Flossen. Den fängst du nur, wenn sich die Witterung nicht für ein Kajak eignet. Also mitten im Schaum, am liebsten wo sich die Wellen brechen. Gern auch vom Ufer aus.



Also ich besitze mehrere DVDs, auf welchen den Wölfen nachgestellt wird. Sowohl in Japan als auch in Europa, beim waten oder vom Boot, es war immer Ententeich und herrlichster Sonnenschein. Soviel zu Schaum, Wellen & Co. Aber sicher werden in den Wellen auch mal ein paar geschäumte Barsche rumschwimmen |supergri


----------



## Reppi (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

@Pasi
Gab es hier nicht vor Jahren von Jelle (Blauortsand für die Jüngeren..-)) einen genialen Bericht, wo er mit dem Zug zum WB-Angeln nach Sylt gedüst ist ??

PS. Kriegst kaum nen heimischen Fisch an die Schnur und dann gleich so eine Hercules-Aufgabe..


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*



Reppi schrieb:


> PS. Kriegst kaum nen heimischen Fisch an die Schnur und dann gleich so eine Hercules-Aufgabe..



Ich hab Dich all die Jahre in dem Glauben gelassen, ich könne gar nicht angeln :vik::vik::vik:

Jelle!!! Ja da war ein Bericht, aber ich finde den nicht.... |kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wo kann ich wann Wolfsbarsche fangen????*

Hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58480&highlight=Wolfsbarsch) ein etwas älterer Beitrag aus dem Board von Blauortsand.


----------

